# Error compiling OpenOffice 4.1.0 port



## Lupin_IV (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello everybody, I'm unable to succesfully compile the apache-openoffice 4.1.0 port. After some time the compilation ends, with the following error lines:

```
remove_empty_dirs_in_folder /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.1.0/main/instsetoo_native/unxfbsdx.pro/Apache_OpenOffice/archive/install/en-US_inprogress/Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.0_FreeBSD_install-arc_en-US/openoffice4/share/extensions
remove_empty_dirs_in_folder /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.1.0/main/instsetoo_native/unxfbsdx.pro/Apache_OpenOffice/archive/install/it_inprogress/Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.0_FreeBSD_install-arc_it/openoffice4/share/extensions
... current dir: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.1.0/main/instsetoo_native/unxfbsdx.pro/Apache_OpenOffice/archive/install/en-US_inprogress/Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.0_FreeBSD_install-arc_en-US/openoffice4/program ...
... unopkg sync --verbose -env:UNO_JAVA_JFW_ENV_JREHOME=true 2>&1 | ...
... current dir: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.1.0/main/instsetoo_native/unxfbsdx.pro/Apache_OpenOffice/archive/install/it_inprogress/Apache_OpenOffice_4.1.0_FreeBSD_install-arc_it/openoffice4/program ...
... unopkg sync --verbose -env:UNO_JAVA_JFW_ENV_JREHOME=true 2>&1 | ...
... cleaning the output tree ...
... removing directory /tmp/ooopackaging/i_591131407316929 ...
... cleaning the output tree ...
... removing directory /tmp/ooopackaging/i_591151407316929 ...
Error: ERROR: unopkg sync --verbose -env:UNO_JAVA_JFW_ENV_JREHOME=true 2>&1 | failed!

**************************************************
ERROR: ERROR: unopkg sync --verbose -env:UNO_JAVA_JFW_ENV_JREHOME=true 2>&1 | failed!
in function: register_extensions
**************************************************
in function: register_extensionsstopping log at Wed Aug  6 11:24:16 2014
Error: ERROR: unopkg sync --verbose -env:UNO_JAVA_JFW_ENV_JREHOME=true 2>&1 | failed!

**************************************************
ERROR: ERROR: unopkg sync --verbose -env:UNO_JAVA_JFW_ENV_JREHOME=true 2>&1 | failed!
in function: register_extensions
**************************************************
in function: register_extensionsstopping log at Wed Aug  6 11:24:16 2014
dmake:  Error code 255, while making 'openoffice_it.archive'

1 module(s): 
        instsetoo_native
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.1.0/main/instsetoo_native/util

When you have fixed the errors in that module you can resume the build by running:

        build --from instsetoo_native

*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20140806-21226-1k5l6ih env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=it-apache-openoffice-4.0.1_4 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=4.0.1_4 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! editors/openoffice-4 (it-apache-openoffice-4.0.1_4)   (unknown build error)
```

Any idea about the problem?


----------



## vatson (Aug 11, 2014)

I would also like to know, as I'm stuck with exactly the same error.


----------

